# Malteses with other Dogs



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Ike (5 months old) will be having his first play date this Saturday. He will be meeting 2 American Eskimos pups that are 8 weeks old and a Corgi pup. 

Ike attends puppy training class once a week, but he has never really had a chance to play with other dogs since most of the time the other dogs are bigger than him. He seems to like bigger dogs (that he can't play with) and tends to run away from smaller dogs. He absolutely loves people and loves the attention people give him. 

Ike is my first furbaby and I want to make sure he can play safely with the other pups. Maltese have a fragile bone structure and I don't want him to get hurt. I also don't want to baby him because I really want him to socialize with other dogs. What are some things I should look for before letting him play with the other pups? How do I distinguish pups that are playing with each other and not hurting each other?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My suggestion is to keep a harness and leash on him and have the other dogs' owners do the same until you see how they are all getting along. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Be wary of BIG doggies. Our malts could end up being an appetizer!









Although if we come upon a big dog while taking our walks, Abbey runs over to bite them.







I swear, the girl doesn't use the brains god gave her...


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

> I swear, the girl doesn't use the brains god gave her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















That's funny. 

Malts think they are big dogs, so in Ike's case it almost seems like he's more at home with bigger dogs at least while he's on his leash. Even when the bigger dogs bark at him, he's as cool as a cucumber!









I don't think I would like him play with bigger dogs unless they are calm and their owner's are okay with it. 

I hope he gets along with the other dogs.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Tippi plays great with Papillions. Actually they haven't stopped going at eachother in the past two hours. When I brought her to a dog part with at least six really big dogs, she minded her own business. She doesn't like playing with the big dogs.

Mojo, the papillion, played with them, though. He ran around and tried to rough house. He think he's a big dog, but he's fine. If he was in danger, he wouldn't have played with them. Most big dogs think they're puppies. =P

There's my two cents. =] I'd say don't worry about it unless they're aggressive. Otherwise, let them wear themselves out!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The Pampered Pup in Palm Beach Gardens has "yappy hour" every month. We have taken Maggie to one and it was great!! She made friends with a lil Yorkie and a Maltese mix as well as some Maltese. It was very cute. We kept a very watchful eye on her. She wasn't really interested in the bigger dogs. We are going to another one in July. I have to say that we love the Pampered Pup. My boyfriend does not like to go because we always spend so much.


----------

